# Painting John Deere Pedal Tractor



## jpromo (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello, I have a cast aluminum JD 4430 that I'll be restoring. I've got high quality John Deere enamel spray paint made for repainting the real equipment. I was just wondering what I should do as far as prep for paint. Would an etching primer be the way to go on the aluminum body? Any advice would be much appreciated; thanks.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 21, 2011)

What do the directions on the can recommend?


----------



## jpromo (Jun 21, 2011)

That would definitely be a good place to start. I was just thinking it might be different adhering to aluminum instead of the intended steel.


----------

